# pcv valve location?



## jack (Jun 5, 2004)

real newbie, needs location for pcv valve on 3.0 '00 automax. bought a new one,thought it would be easy to locate.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Is that a Nissan AutoMax??? If so I think those are only sold in Canada!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I think he means automatic Maxima.


----------

